# XP and cc cleaner ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Obviously, I've missed a crucial step...I have an XP (I think it is PRO) machine running slow with Office 2000, Auto Cad 2000, 2 or 3 photo editing programs, AdAware...

I've been following the threads on ccleaner, went to the piriform site and downloaded the free version. It gave me a dialog box, I clicked Save (run was not an option), it took only a few seconds to download, and never got a Run dialog box. Can't find it anywhere. Help, Please?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Search files for ccsetup*.exe


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

*tip...especially since you have WinXP. When you open CCleaner and are at the default clean up screen, in the choices to the left go down and select "prefetch".


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

How much RAM do you have? You should be able to add some for a fairly low price. And it is easy to do. I added RAM to my old XP machine and it is still being used. Before adding RAM it would bog down a lot however.


----------

